# Seltsame Eier(?) an den Seerosenblättern



## harryw (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute drei abgestorbene Seerosenblätter aus dem Teich entfernt, und dabei seltsame Spuren und braune eiförmige Scheiben an den Blattunterseiten entdeckt. Wenn man so eine Scheibe abmacht und umdreht, sieht sie von unten genauso aus, nur flacher und matter. Unter den gesunden Blättern sind diese auch. Weiß jemand, was das ist? Gut, schlecht, egal?

 

 

 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltsame Eier(?) an den Seerosenblättern*

Hallo,

die runden braunen Strukturen sind Eigelege eines Egels. Die verzweigte Struktur ist ein Süßwasserpolyp. Beides nützliche Tiere und für die Seerose unbedenklich.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Elfriede (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltsame Eier(?) an den Seerosenblättern*

Hallo Kai,

weil ich auch immer wieder seltsame Spuren auf Seerosenblättern habe, schließe ich mich harryw's Frage an und stelle ein Foto dazu ein. Was kann das sein, welches Insekt hinterlässt diese regelmäßigen  "Steppnähte"? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## harryw (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltsame Eier(?) an den Seerosenblättern*

Hallo Kai,

vieln Dank für die Info, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 

__ Egel haben wir tatsächlich eine Menge im Teich.


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltsame Eier(?) an den Seerosenblättern*

Hallo Elfriede,

das sind vermutlich Gelege einer Libelle. Viele Arten stechen ihre Eier in Pflanzen ein, nur wenige legen sie direkt ins Wasser. Wenn das Blatt irgendwann abstirbt, werden die Eier freigesetzt. Der Seerose schadet es nicht, es sieht halt nicht so schön aus.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltsame Eier(?) an den Seerosenblättern*

Danke Kai,

ja, es gibt hier sehr viele __ Libellen unterschiedlichster Art. Ich werde künftig einmal genauer beobachten welche Libellen sich auf den Seerosenblättern zu schaffen machen. In Verdacht hatte ich bisher winzige, dunkle __ Fliegen, die sich oft in großer Zahl auf den Blättern tummeln.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

